# Recommended Cookery Books



## KateF (Nov 16, 2008)

When my husband was first diagnosed, I remember feeling at a loss as to selecting cookery books and how to change our diet.  I thought it might be helpful to other newly diagnosed diabetics, or just those looking for a new cookery book, if we shared reviews.  Here are some of my favourites: 

*Anthony Worral Thompson* - I've found something to like in every one of his books.  If you want to be able to entertain other people and want some nice dinner party food, then I recommend his book *Healthy Eating for Diabetes*.  It has replaced my Delia book and is far less faffy.  It has a great recipe for individual rice puddings that has been adored by all our friends.  

*Stella Bowling's The Everyday Diabetic Cookbook* is my baking bible.  With Christmas coming I can recommend her mincemeat, christmas cake and christmas pudding recipes.  This is a great everyday basic book, full of familiar food, not focussed on exotic ingredients.  Her only other book I've found is a small one by Sainsbury's which has very similar recipes to this one.  This book is a great first book as it covers a range of meals with chapters on meat, fish, baking, cooking for children etc etc.     

*Rose Elliot's Fast Fresh and Fabulous* has now been released under a new title referencing low GI, but both books are exactly the same.  This is fantastic for vegetarians, as all recipes are vegetarian and some are vegan.  Some great, quick and simple pasta dishes for supper, along with nice oriental tofu dishes.  Her food feels really healthy.  

*The Low GI Vegetarian Cookbook by Dr J Brand-Miller, K Foster-Powell, K Marsh & P Sandall* has some similar recipes to Rose's book above, but I think the recipes tend to have more ingredients and feel a bit more of a faff.  That said, again a great source of midweek pasta dishes/meals.    

*The Diabetes Lifestyle Guide: Lifestyle Tips & over 80 recipes by A Claydon, D Markham & G Toms* is an NHS & Diabetes UK publication that has recipes from health professionals and patients along with loads of info that is quite a good read for the newly diagnosed.  The recipes are culturally diverse - shepherds pie, carribean stew, samosas, indian sweets etc.  I've found some great chicken recipes which I've used quorn in instead.
________
LAMBORGHINI 400GT MONZA HISTORY


----------



## dev1sh4 (Nov 27, 2008)

great recipes well looks good


----------



## Caroline (Dec 18, 2008)

My favourite cookery book, which is now out of print is The Good House Keeping Basic Cookery Book. I inherited my mother in laws one which is in good condition being a hard back. Then I bought one with all the metric equivilents in it. Over the years (been married nearly 30 years) I have adapted recipes to suit everyones needs and the pages are now in clear pockets in a ring binder because the book I love so much fell apart because I use it lots and it is a paper back!


----------



## jay-jules (Jan 6, 2009)

Katef..... I Have Just Read Yr Cookery Books Recommended And They Are A Great Help As My Fiance And I Are Still Exploring Lots Of New Recipes After Only 4 Weeks Of Being Diagnosed We Both Love Cooking So Good To Know There Are Books Out There. Thank You .


----------



## TinaK (May 29, 2009)

To all food lovers,
I love cooking and I was given a fantastic cook book a couple of years ago which is by Jill Dupleix called Lighten Up. I would recommend this to everyone especially those looking for low carb alternatives. Straight forward to follow and they always seem to turn out well. My favourites are the Thai beef salad, Tuscan bean soup, chilli mussels and loads of others which I can't remember right now.
Have fun, Tina


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My favourite cookery book, which is now out of print is The Good House Keeping Basic Cookery Book. I inherited my mother in laws one which is in good condition being a hard back. Then I bought one with all the metric equivilents in it. Over the years (been married nearly 30 years) I have adapted recipes to suit everyones needs and the pages are now in clear pockets in a ring binder because the book I love so much fell apart because I use it lots and it is a paper back!



My MiL has this book and it is fantastic -  I am gutted it is no longer in print - as I would love it! Lucky you!!


----------



## Carob (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankyou for recomending these books, I have been looking for a good book in the week since my husbands diagnosis.


----------



## Knapweed (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been on a low carb diet since last May. I have 3 low carb cook books which I use very regularly:

Low Carb Gourmet - Karen Barnaby
500 Low Carb recipes - Dana Carpender
The Big Book of Low Carb Recipes - Nicola Graimes


Ken


----------

